# My friend's 10g tank



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

this is my friend's 10g Tonina Jungle in LA. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tim

updated: according database errors. need to delete pix. pm me if you are interested in what does Tonina Jungle look like. :twisted:


----------



## lokobreed (Apr 22, 2004)

*wow*

nice

What kind of plants are those in the back and sides? anyone know


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

It appears to be Heteranthera Zosterifolia...But I could be wrong


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Tonina sp 'Belem'

Carlos


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

There ya go, I was wrong. :-&


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

This looks very similar to this tank. Is this your friend's tank ?


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

hey Jay,

thats my friend's(pix i posted) friend's tank. they know each other for a while. one is in the U.S. one is in TW. i :-k i should tell him that his pix is using on a website for business using without permission! [-X [-X [-X 

Tim


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

wow! IN LA! I would like to get in touch with him! DOes he check out any of the forums?


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

litesky said:


> wow! IN LA! I would like to get in touch with him! DOes he check out any of the forums?


hey litesky,

do you use msn messanger? we chat everyday by msn. :wink: ... welcome to join us. he rarely checks this forum tho. :lol:

Tim


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

never got myself in to msn..but maybe. I'll let you know. I really want to get in touch with him and ask him how he keeps the soft water going in his 10 gallon so that the tonina's will grow. I know lowering ph and keeping it acidic is the way to go, but I've tried that and it hasn't worked out. Maybe you can ask him or let me know what forum he attends and I can get in touch with him there. THanks!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

litesky said:


> never got myself in to msn..but maybe. I'll let you know. I really want to get in touch with him and ask him how he keeps the soft water going in his 10 gallon so that the tonina's will grow. I know lowering ph and keeping it acidic is the way to go, but I've tried that and it hasn't worked out. Maybe you can ask him or let me know what forum he attends and I can get in touch with him there. THanks!


hey,

just download msn. its very convenience to use. most of my friends use that. :lol: he attends couple Taiwanese forum tho.

i can answer those questions for you coz my Toninas are all from him for free. :wink: im crazy with those things now. honestly, i think some people just keep a major point as secret, and dont want to share with others. i cannot count how many times that i hear people say pH is important blah blah blah those kind of BS... pH is not a big issue with success for Tonina. kH is a key!!! if you have RO, Flora Base as substrate moderate light, dont worry about anything, they will just be fine. if you dont have RO as me and my friend. we use soft resin. two type of soft resin in the market. one can lower ur pH, and another one can lower both pH and kH. we are using 2nd one. pH in LA is crazy high. over 8.

only thing that you need to worry is kH. Tonina needs very soft water. kH around 2. less is better. pH around 6.8 and moderate light are good enough for Tonina.

hope this helps and good luck,

Tim


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Woha! What's the red plant in the back? Behing what I think is R. Macranda. Look's oh so nice! Hrmf, never found Tonina here in norway, looks like I have to try a special order soon, so many nice plants I find here on the forum that I have never seen in any norwegian stores...


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

Pigheaddd said:


> hey Jay,
> 
> thats my friend's(pix i posted) friend's tank. they know each other for a while. one is in the U.S. one is in TW. i :-k i should tell him that his pix is using on a website for business using without permission! [-X [-X [-X
> 
> Tim


Can you speak English next time? BOT, good-looking tank.


----------



## angelfishman (Feb 11, 2004)

is there a another name for the Tonina sp 'Belem' ?
a common name? :? it looks very cool.sure would like to get some.
Ron


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Hanzo,

you mean pix that Jay posted? thats Ludwigia sp.( pix 9 and 10)

MikeWinLDS,

sorry about my poor English... 

Ron,

most people call it Tonina. common name? ummm... sun grass(Chinese translation)... :lol: :lol: :lol:

the first 21 pictures from left to right (pix 1~21) Tonina sp. Ludwigia sp.(pix 9~12) we all call it sun grass in Chinese. :lol:

Eriocaulaceae sp and Erocaulon sp.sp (pix 5,6,22, and 23) are on my most wanted list. i hope i can get them soon. :wink: also some Tonina sp. except Tonina sp from Belem, Tonina fluviatilis, and narrow leaf Tonina. :twisted:

http://home1.abchood.com/page2users/to/tonina/20032131518599001/index.htm

Tim


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

wow..i like the name of sungrass


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Is that Shawn's tank?

I got my Tonina sp. Belem from him, he is a nice guy


----------

